# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Visitations from the Dead

## ArmandV

A family friend lost his wife a year ago. He's in his 70s. Last night he called my Mom and told her this his late wife just visited him and spoke to him. He swears that he was not asleep or dreaming. The apparition was just her head but he saw her up close.

He asked my Mom if she thought he was crazy and she said no. She had some experiences following my Dad's death, so she believes him. 

Frankly, I believe him as well. My first job was a dishwasher at a convalescent hospital. As you may guess, a lot of people die in those places. I saw objects move on their own in the kitchen at work.

Anyone else experience anything similar?

----------


## JoRuDeNnA

Well I do believe him and you too....ist quite wierd but my father once told me that when I was like 5 years old I was sitting on my parents bed watching the door, so my father asked me what was I looking at and I answered him that I was looking a little boy playing, obviously my father looked around but there wasnt any boy. Well that kind of freaked me out when he told me.

But I have to admit that is my house there have happened some wierd things such as doors closing without wind or at least a good explanation. Sometimes you can hear someone calling you and you maybe all alone in the house, I heard once I voice calling my name so I went out of my room and there was nobody there.

What is even more strange is that I have seen the same boy since that day...maybe he used to live there I dont know but Im quite sure I have seen him even during the morning so ovbiously Im not asleep.  :Sou ka:

----------


## mapusyaw

nothing particular..from to time, beings suddenly pop in front of me then disappear at once..

----------


## himagain

I'll believe in visitations from the dead when one is experienced simultaneously by
a disinterested group in a public place.

----------


## Twilight

Actually me and my parents kind of noticed a presence when I was 4 but in different ways. I was living in a 19th century school house in the outskirts of town, my parents had periotic issues with clogged drains and apparently the plumbing turned out to be a okay for some reason. The men kept me company while my parents were away to college and work out in the big city. It so turned out to be a band of farmers from the 50s who either passed away in their sleep or a horrific accident.

----------

